# Shooting my twins graduation tommorrow with my 5d3 and need setting suggestions



## KKCFamilyman (May 25, 2012)

I have the Canon 5d3 with kit 24-105 and a 50 1.4. I want to tape their short graduation. Any suggestions on a less manual approach so I can get a decent video and not screw it up. Like what fstop would be good for a small 10 person class and ipb vs all-i, etc. It will be sunny but under a tent so I was thinking of some sort of auto iso or sticking with 1000. Any help would be appreciated plus should I do live, face det, for modes. Does IS enabled help or hurt? Sorry about the questions but I am under the gun and could use some guidance.


----------



## HurtinMinorKey (May 25, 2012)

Use IPB, turn of IS (it makes a lot of noise), use a tripod, set white balance to shade. If you don't want manual, you can do shutter priority, and set shutter to 1/50. 

I'd go manual, set shutter to 1/50, f/8, and then adjust iso to compensate.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 25, 2012)

Its difficult at best, with no autofocus. Use a small aperture to help with depth of field. 

The other thing to watch out for is the exposure. A dark venue with bright lights or spotlights will fool the autoexposure system, particularly at wide angles where there is a lot of black in the scene, but will be OK when zoomed in. If you zoom out the results might be poor.


----------

